# Leader questions



## MIGHTY (Sep 21, 2013)

Hey guys I had a question about leaders for this year. I fish for flatheads and normally I'll just use an egg sinker, a swivle, and about a 12 inch leader tied to an 8/0 octopus circle hook. I use 30 pound mono as a main like and for my leaders. The biggest fish I caught last year was probably only around 30 pounds give or take, so no giants like I've seen some of you guys post. The reason I ask this question is on 2 seperate occassions last year, the guy I normally go fishing with had 2 swivels break on him, once from a snag and the next one we noticed was cracked and about to let go after he had landed a little 8 pound or so channel cat. I was wondering what some of you guys that catch the bigger fish use for heavy duty equipment? Mostly what kinda of swivels, and what knots do you use from you main line to the swivel, and from swivle to hook? Thanks in advance


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

There is only two scenarios when i use a swivel. One is when using floats so your sinker is not on the hook when a flathead takes the bait. Two is when using very active baits like bullheads or small carp which will cause a lot of line twist from fighting the hook all night. Any other time i just slide a sinker on and then tie my hook with a Palomar knot if its a straight shank hook or a snell if the hook has a upturn eye. There is no reason to use a swivel and leader on average baits. by the time a flathead gets to your bait the bait will have pulled enough slack out of the line to be at least 6 inches from your sinker. If it makes you feel better do ehat i do. After i drop my bait or cast my bait i tighten up the line set the pole down where it will be and pull off 12 or so inches of line. After a few minutes the bait will have tighten up the slack on the line and you no for sure your bait is still on and is away from your sinker. Dont make it easier for a trophy flathead to break you off if you dont need to by tying unneeded knots and swivels which could be your weakest link! Good luck this season!


----------



## Ken G (Apr 9, 2004)

Swivels will work fine, if you buy the right swivels. I wouldn't buy the cheap brass one's from Walmart. I use these: http://www.basspro.com/Offshore-Angler-Barrel-Swivels/product/8551/ I have two different sizes and its been awhile since I picked them up so I can't remember which one's I bought. I use them for catfish in the Ohio River and for everything in saltwater. I've never had a failure with any of them.

I generally snell my hooks and use palomar knots for everything else with an occasional uni-knot. Leaders are normally 30-50 lb mono and occasionally 80lb mono or even wire if necessary for the toothy critters.


----------



## MIGHTY (Sep 21, 2013)

Thanks for the replies guys, really appreciate it. Ken, those are the same swivels I use. Ducky, you made some valid points. That's what my whole post was about basically, fear of losing a fish. I might stick with your method for piece of mind. Maybe I'll use one scenario on each pole. Thanks a bunch


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

MIGHTY said:


> Thanks for the replies guys, really appreciate it. Ken, those are the same swivels I use. Ducky, you made some valid points. That's what my whole post was about basically, fear of losing a fish. I might stick with your method for piece of mind. Maybe I'll use one scenario on each pole. Thanks a bunch


Mighty, how heavy of a barrel swivel are you using?


----------



## MIGHTY (Sep 21, 2013)

I have a couple packs. I'm pretty sure the last pack that I bought was in the 40-50 pound range but I'd have to double check for sure. I've never had an issue with any of mine


----------



## winguy7 (Mar 12, 2014)

I always use 60lb braid mainline, a stainless 400lb test crane swivel and then 40 lb flouro. The point of the leader for me is to 1: use the swivel as a sinker stop, and set the amount of room the bait can swim. 2: flouro is invisible or at least near it. 3: and most importantly it saves my main line if I have a bunch out and get a snag.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Ducky makes a great point by stating the less knots between you and the fish the better as each is a weak link. With that said there are times when a swivel is worth the effort. 1 being live bait which will give you a ton of line twist and another is when we are anchored in heavy current invthe Ohio River with cut bait. That current will turn the bait into a spinner. Lol

As far as swivels i use a larger one rated at like 300 lbs. never had a fail yet 
for leaders, if im on the Ohio, ill use 30 mono for the main line and 50 lb for my leaders when anchored but use just 30 lb when drifting since were constantly snagging and you can still break 30 with your hands but never the 50. You have to cut that and then loose lots of line on each snag

Salmonid


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

SANPO SWIVELS. just spend a few extra bucke plus get a heavier swivel.
just my opinion.
sherman


----------



## MIGHTY (Sep 21, 2013)

Great info guys, seems like everyone is using swivels that are way beefier than mine so maybe I'll upgrade. I mostly used the swivle as a sinker stop like was mentioned. I fish mostly deep calm holes in creeks/rivers from the bank and I just pictured in my mind, my live baitfish moving more freely with a 12" leader. Ducky pretty much put my worries into words about the piece of mind with less knots. I plan on using one pole without a leader for sure this summer. I never really thought of pulling a little extra line out the let the bait fish swim away from the sinker a little. For bait I'm usually only using a 3-5 inch bluegill, or some bigger shiners or creek chubbs (5-7 inches, throw the small ones back). I'd like to give a small carp or sucker a try as well this year so I can see myself revisiting this thread as you guys have given some great advice on how different baits can effect the line. Thank you guys very much.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

I&#8217;m in the same boat as Ducky, no leader for the most part. I rarely use floats, but when I do a swivel is an important piece of tackle. I&#8217;ll also use one when fishing current, which is also rare. When I use big baits, I just use a bigger sinker. I have a bunch of 4 oz. pyramid sinkers I use specifically for big baits. The flat edges don&#8217;t roll or slide, and do a great job holding a bait in place. One important thing is the eye on larger pyramids are often large enough to slide over the eye of the hook, so I flatten it with pliers first. The only time I&#8217;ve had much trouble with line twist was back around 2000 when Robby and I were getting 8&#8221;-10&#8221; koi from the bait shop. Those things would cross lines and have you a sweater knitted by the time the sun came up.


----------

